

Free Uber Rides Forever? - polymath88
https://medium.com/@VineelMaharaj/free-uber-rides-forever-92a2e5ac0a97

======
minimaxir
This isn't a hack, this is _fraud_.

Additionally, deleting then resubmitting your submission is against HN rules.
(as I commented previously on this post. And no, deleting the _original_
Medium post then submitting a new one with minor edits does not count)

------
Buge
I wouldn't really call it a hack. It's abusing the referral system. If it was
losing them any significant amount of money they would probably ban you or
limit the referral system.

And it's not easy to create Google accounts quickly.

------
jonsterling
Complete with a cool story about how he also wrote this in an obnoxious job
application letter with a stupid headline, and because nobody cared enough to
respond, he wrote it up again in a Medium post. Ugh.

